# deserted fantasy.....



## aprilraven (Dec 12, 2005)

my monday is sucking, and i have allowed people to hurt my feelings, and wanted to just drive off a bridge..so instead, i thought i would try to get some action going, and find out a few things about each other..

we are gonna try a question of the week thing...i have done this with friends, and wanna try it with ya'll..

work with me here, its a fantasy....so dont get all technical on me... go with the flow...

your plane crashed in the pacific, and your the only one washed up on shore... as you get acclimated to your surroundings..( $15.00 word there...)
a cave is formed just a few feet from the beach...the sand is snow white..and the water is a gorgeous blue green... coconuts galore... there is banana trees, and the waters are lush with fish... there is a crate that has crashed upon shore...and as your look thru it, your surprised to find bait and tackle..... there is a volley ball that you can name wilson if you so desire...and on top of that, there is a killer stereo...bose sound system.. rockford fosgate speakers... the works...and imagine this, it runs on solar power!!!!  how lucky can you get...????

there are food package to last for three years, if you dont replenish with your own ideas...

so the questions are:

name the three cd's you would have to have to listen to possibly the rest of your life...they are in the crate, low and behold...

and name the one meal, that is in the food pkgs... its the only meal you get for atleast three years...

oh, and to make it interesting, there is one other passenger that survived...and they are headed to you, surprised and pleased to see you...it can be anyone that is alive right now... popular or not...except it can not be spouse or family member... 

so name the food, the music, and the person you would really want to be stranded with for three years atleast...can be someone you physically want, or mentally want...male or female.... explain why...


----------



## Corry (Dec 12, 2005)

Wow...tough stuff!  

I usually don't answer things like this because they are near impossible for me to answer, but I will try.  

3 CD's: OAR: 1)Of a Revolution (not totally sure of the exact name of the album, but I think it's their second one)
2)Red Hot Chili Peppers (can't think of the name of that particular album, either, and I own botht these CDs!!!...it's the one that came out like, 2, maybe 3 years ago)
3)Tom Petty Greatest Hits

Food: This one is hard, cuz I can get sick of foods easily.  I'm gonna say...Steak (do they make that freeze dried?  ), potatoes, and some sort of fruit.  

Now, the PERSON is gonna be the HARDEST.  I would say my boyfriend, but you said I can't.  So....I'm gonna pick my friend/co-worker Mike.  He is ENDLESSLY entertaining, always upbeat, resourceful and strong.


----------



## mygrain (Dec 12, 2005)

A. Fresh Veggies...gotta get a garden going for sure!! 
B. Ummmmm...music:
1. some live Shins...those dudes rock!!
2. Supergrass- In it for the money...that stuff cracks me up.
3. Charles Mingus- East Coast Sessions cuz he's just such a  badass.

C. no one...I like the peace and quite.


----------



## tmpadmin (Dec 12, 2005)

Hmm?
Since I just posted about Christmas songs I guess my cd collection will start with A Charlie Brown Christmas
Grateful Dead Dozin at the Knick - 4 CD Set 
Any CD packed with Vivaldi

Food? Since I can supplement with Fish, and crab and other such seafood, maybe Porterhouse steak.

My one person? Well I will have needs and to have another guy there would be like that episode of Family Guy (for those that may have seen it). So Rose McGowan - She seems to be intelligent enough plus just a bit of a witch (B) mixed in.

Okay, When can I go?  This sounds like pardise.


----------



## Corry (Dec 12, 2005)

Miss Raven, when do we get to see YOUR answers?


----------



## aprilraven (Dec 12, 2005)

this is getting really interesting... love to read what ya'll think...


----------



## aprilraven (Dec 12, 2005)

oops...your so sweet corry... "miss raven"...here i am..looking like a hag...

let see... gotta be boxed led zepplin...:hugs: 
    and gotta have metallic s&m :thumbup: 
   and ashamed to admit, and pallie will keil over laughing..due to private joke about this..   . but i gotta have john denver's greastest hits...

meal... steak all the way baby.... 

person..?   hmm.... i thought about this a bunch, and i gotta go with robert plant... i could just look at him for hours on end..and if he hummed a little rain song, my eyes would roll back in my head and i would be in heaven for ages...!! 

thanks corry for even caring what i thought... your such a sweetie..!!


----------



## Corry (Dec 12, 2005)

aprilraven said:
			
		

> oops...your so sweet corry... "miss raven"...here i am..looking like a hag...
> 
> let see... gotta be boxed led zepplin...:hugs:
> and gotta have metallic s&m :thumbup:
> ...



No problem!  Metallica S&M is a good pick! I haven't listened to that CD(s) in a long time!


----------



## JonMikal (Dec 12, 2005)

cd's - sgt. pepper (beatles), the wall; double cd (pink floyd)
food - box full of gharardelli milk chocolate
i'll take the peace and quite alone


----------



## aprilraven (Dec 12, 2005)

JonMikal said:
			
		

> cd's - sgt. pepper (beatles), the wall; double cd (pink floyd)
> food - box full of gharardelli milk chocolate
> i'll take the peace and quite alone




ok, gotta ask...would you really wanna be alone that long?? really??

i mean, it sounds good on one level...for about 3 days..then i would be sick and tired of no touch..no laughing....no one to share the music with...

and no one to just relate to.... that would drive me stark raving mad...


----------



## Verbal (Dec 12, 2005)

CD 1: OK Computer - Radiohead
CD 2: Inspired by Back - Yo-Yo Ma
CD 3: Good News for People Who Love Bad News - Modest Mouse

Food: spaghetti, maybe?

Person: probably my friend Erin.  She's comfortable to be around, we get along great, she's funny and smart and resourcesful, and very adventurous.


*cough* and good looking.


----------



## aprilraven (Dec 12, 2005)

where have you been verbal??? i have missed you, my man...!! sweetness and light of the forum!!!

(your scared now, aint ya??)


----------



## JonMikal (Dec 12, 2005)

aprilraven said:
			
		

> ok, gotta ask...*would you really wanna be alone that long?? really*??
> 
> i mean, it sounds good on one level...for about 3 days..then i would be sick and tired of no touch..no laughing....no one to share the music with...
> 
> and no one to just relate to.... that would drive me stark raving mad...


 
sure would...i'm not a people person.


----------



## anicole (Dec 12, 2005)

Who hurt your feelers, baybay ... I'll clock 'em.  You know how family is ... we can rag 'em, but anybody else tries it and they find themselves covered in lyme and scattered over three counties ...

Crap, Raven, I'm gone for two hours, even talked to you via cell and you didn't give me any warning that I'd have to play "What would you do if ...?"  Sheesh ... give a girl some warning!  So, in honor of your poopy day, not only will I answer, but I'll answer in the form of a creative little short story ... how's that?

Opening my eyes, I see the sun resplendent in its rising, peeking over the horizon with orange lashes.  Blinking, stretching, clamboring out of what's left of the lifeboat, I stand in awe of the beauty unfolding.  The orange lashes give way to shades of yellow until the top half peeks over and warms me with the dawn.  I turn and roam over to the cave ... DYING for a bit of caffeine.

Lo and behold, I open the mystical box and find a pipeline.  Whatever could it be ... methinks to myself ... and *poof* out pops a Route 44 Sonic cup, plastic as the styro wouldn't last indefinitely ... complete with lid and straw.  I tap the pipeline and waalaa ... endless Sonic tea.  (sidebar:  I figure I already have fish, critters and fruits ... who needs anything else besides tea?)

I meander around ... cleaning and rearranging the sand and fronds and think it sure would be awesome to have some tunes.  I rummage through the supply box and YIKES!  I find an Aerosmith double and think I'm in heaven.  I queue up 'Deuces Are Wild' and (as I am once again a perfect size six blonde babe), I go across the deck of sand sashaying and boogie-ing.  I finish my 'Dance Fever' episode and discover that there is yet another cd ... Nickelback.  Who could live without them?  Not me.  Certainly not indefinitely.

As I'm headed back to the condocave, I see a lone figure, silhouetted by the aforementioned rising sun.  Broad shoulders ... check ... lean muscles ... check check ... fully loaded ruck sack ... triple check ... and my little heart goes pitty pat ... pitty pat ... 

He appears before me, stunning blue eyes ... glistening with sweat ... carrying a volleyball bearing the TPF logo ... aptly named Teep ... and stands boldly at attention.  I ask this stunning specimen who he is and he states proudly ... I'm a US Army Ranger, ma'am ... and I'm here to lead the way ...

Well, heck, after that magnificent display ... all I can say is HOOAH!  When you've got a Ranger to protect and serve, who cares about the rest?!

He pilfers through the supplies and finds them lacking in only one area ... the third cd apparently was swept away with Wilson, so he reaches into his ruck sack and pulls out R Kelly ... for the listening pleasure as the magnificent sun makes it's decent ...

(don't bother sending help ... I'm happy ensconced on the island with a ranger!)

(did I cover all the questions?!?)


----------



## JonMikal (Dec 12, 2005)

anicole said:
			
		

> Who hurt your feelers, baybay ... I'll clock 'em. You know how family is ... we can rag 'em, but anybody else tries it and they find themselves covered in lyme and scattered over three counties ...
> 
> Crap, Raven, I'm gone for two hours, even talked to you via cell and you didn't give me any warning that I'd have to play "What would you do if ...?" Sheesh ... give a girl some warning! So, in honor of your poopy day, not only will I answer, but I'll answer in the form of a creative little short story ... how's that?
> 
> ...


 
:lmao:  you and raven kill me!


----------



## anicole (Dec 12, 2005)

JonMikal said:
			
		

> :lmao: you and raven kill me!


 
what's life without a little adventure ... and if I get to write it ... you dang skippy I'm gonna have it my way!
 

p.s.  Hi Verbal ... I'm not psycho today ... just wanted to say hi!


----------



## aprilraven (Dec 12, 2005)

nicole,
if you wouldnt have had a short story, i would have been highly disappointed!!

only you have a great sun rise, and your own freeking ranger...( how did i know that he would make an appearance....???) and size six??? my the fantasy just gets deeper and deeper...:lmao: 

i would give my eye teeth to have added at the beginning that you cant include him...that would have had you in a stint!!   

so my bestest of all running buddies, my boom to my other boom...
you did the top story so far!!  sorry for not adding the be prepared when i talked to you, but if you remember, i was having a tad rough day....:er: 

kiss kiss....forgive??  ( god, do we sound all valley girl from hell or what?? i kinda like it, actually....)  call me buffy the raven slayer!


----------



## anicole (Dec 12, 2005)

aprilraven said:
			
		

> nicole,
> if you wouldnt have had a short story, i would have been highly disappointed!!!


 
why, thank you ... :blushing: 



			
				aprilraven said:
			
		

> and size six??? my the fantasy just gets deeper and deeper...:lmao:


 
hey ... :x 



			
				aprilraven said:
			
		

> only you have a great sun rise, and your own freeking ranger ... i would give my eye teeth to have added at the beginning that you cant include him...that would have had you in a stint!!


 
I know, right?  So, Pallie of mine ... it stinks to be you .... you're just jealous that I found a loophole! :lmao: 

Love ya ... mean it!


----------



## Verbal (Dec 12, 2005)

aprilraven said:
			
		

> where have you been verbal??? i have missed you, my man...!! sweetness and light of the forum!!!
> 
> (your scared now, aint ya??)



Oh, I've been here, just...not very interested in anything that's been posted.



			
				anicole said:
			
		

> p.s.  Hi Verbal ... I'm not psycho today ... just wanted to say hi!



Hi Nicole... I'm sick today. blech =(

Now excuse me while I be grumpy and climb into bed to read The Count of Monte Cristo.


----------



## aprilraven (Dec 12, 2005)

Verbal said:
			
		

> Oh, I've been here, just...not very interested in anything that's been posted.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hey, i am thinking i should be offended....but i wont...too much trouble..

count of monty cristo?  great movie....the dude looks killer in the long flowing cloak....long dark hair....
wealthy...

hey thats a better fantasy than mine...!


----------



## Verbal (Dec 12, 2005)

aprilraven said:
			
		

> count of monty cristo? great movie....the dude looks killer in the long flowing cloak....long dark hair....
> wealthy...



I never saw the movie, but Jim Caviezel was a friend of my mom's in high school... well actually, she dated him. lol


----------



## anicole (Dec 12, 2005)

Verbal said:
			
		

> Hi Nicole... I'm sick today. blech =(
> 
> Now excuse me while I be grumpy and climb into bed to read The Count of Monte Cristo.


 
Bless your sweet little heart, darlin'!  You know Ravie swears by Vicks Vapor Rub ... and Listerine.  Though, personally, I think it just eats the infected layers off ...

I say beg for chicken soup, dumplings or potato soup ... THEY cure anything.

Get better, Verbal ... HURRY AND RETURN TO US!!!  :hug::


----------



## anicole (Dec 12, 2005)

Verbal said:
			
		

> I never saw the movie, but Jim Caviezel was a friend of my mom's in high school... well actually, she dated him. lol


 
Boy ... that'd be a tough one ... dating the guy who played Jesus ...


----------



## Verbal (Dec 12, 2005)

anicole said:
			
		

> Bless your sweet little heart, darlin'!  You know Ravie swears by Vicks Vapor Rub ... and Listerine.  Though, personally, I think it just eats the infected layers off ...
> 
> I say beg for chicken soup, dumplings or potato soup ... THEY cure anything.
> 
> Get better, Verbal ... HURRY AND RETURN TO US!!!  :hug::



Thanks =) Mi madre thinks it's a lovely case of strep throat, but seeing as I can still talk alright (I was belting L-O-V-E by Nat King Cole earlier), I think it's just a nasty cold.


----------



## JonMikal (Dec 12, 2005)

Verbal said:
			
		

> Oh, I've been here, just...not very interested in anything that's been posted.


 
:lmao:  i love someone who says what they think...even if it gets you a hex from raven


----------



## Chiller (Dec 12, 2005)

Hmm....these are toughies.  
  Lets see...my three cds.
RUSH....2112
Led Zeppelin..IV
Dream Theatre..Images and Words.

Food....Spagetti.
  The person is the lady in black that haunts my dreams every night.  I will see her one day and find out what she really wants.


----------



## anicole (Dec 12, 2005)

JonMikal said:
			
		

> :lmao: i love someone who says what they think...even if it gets you a hex from raven


 
:steps back:


----------



## JonMikal (Dec 12, 2005)

Chiller said:
			
		

> Hmm....these are toughies.
> Lets see...my three cds.
> RUSH....2112
> Led Zeppelin..IV
> ...


 
hmmmmmmm :mrgreen:


----------



## anicole (Dec 12, 2005)

Chiller said:
			
		

> The person is the lady in black that haunts my dreams every night. I will see her one day and find out what she really wants.


 
CHIL - LER ...

I THOUGHT we agreed!!! Secrets, darlin ... SECRETS!!!

btw ... I didn't know you were a Ranger!!!


----------



## aprilraven (Dec 12, 2005)

JonMikal said:
			
		

> :lmao:  i love someone who says what they think...even if it gets you a hex from raven



watch it jonmikal....even mods can be hexed by a pro....

and around here, i be pro....



chiller....

lady in black....can i apply?? :lmao:   oh, wait... i think your thinking in black as in a gown or dress or something...not someone whose soul is black, right??

lucky chick ,she is...  and rush?  i wish i would have thought of them... i so dig them too.... great drummer!  ( hey, chiller?  what has 9 arms and 10 legs, and sucks...??)


----------



## terri (Dec 12, 2005)

Three records would have to be something Beatles, then something classical (maybe Bach?) for a change of pace, then....I don't know, Quadrophenia or Led Zeppelin, maybe. 

Food would be pasta. 

No spouses....?  It would have to be somebody who is handy, like Chiller, or maybe a great gal pal to talk to, like Alison.....I don't know. Maybe Paul McCartney, at least he could sing and make up songs to help pass the time. And the accent is cute. :mrgreen: 

 I just realized I'm not very good at this!


----------



## Chiller (Dec 12, 2005)

....it all started back when I was listening to Queensryche...

In the distance I saw a woman
Dressed in black with eyes of grey
She wore her pain like a shackled spirit
Eternal life was her debt to pay

The lady wore black
It's the sign of the prisoners lives
The lady wore black
See the years through the tears in her eyes
The lady wore black
Her mystic power calls to me
The lady wore black
Her love can set me free


----------



## anicole (Dec 12, 2005)

Dang dude ... something in my eye ... 

:flings a tear:


----------



## JonMikal (Dec 12, 2005)

aprilraven said:
			
		

> watch it jonmikal....even mods can be hexed by a pro....
> 
> and around here, i be pro....


 
i know, but i can *really *make you disappear. :lmao:


----------



## terri (Dec 12, 2005)

Chiller said:
			
		

> ....it all started back when I was listening to Queensryche...
> 
> In the distance I saw a woman
> Dressed in black with eyes of grey
> ...


hmmm....so now you have a recurring dream? :thumbup: I've had a couple in my lifetime, but now am realizing it's been years since either of them have returned.


----------



## anicole (Dec 12, 2005)

JonMikal said:
			
		

> i know, but i can *really *ban you. :lmao:


 
Hey ... what happened to the deserted fantasy ... ?!?

I'm still groovin' with my Ranger ... learning how to salute!!


----------



## aprilraven (Dec 12, 2005)

JonMikal said:
			
		

> i know, but i can *really *make you disappear. :lmao:




hey jonmikal..... i can really make YOU disappear.....really...


----------



## anicole (Dec 12, 2005)

:squints eyes:

there's no place like a fantasy ...

there's no place like a fantasy ...

:still squinting eyes:


----------



## woodsac (Dec 12, 2005)

First things first here...hope you're days going better now...Buffy :mrgreen: 

Not my type of question either. But I'll try.

Led Zepplin-which ever cd has the most tracks
Chilli Peppers-something old school
Eminem-something with a beat or I can get mad at at the same time (hostillity is good sometimes) :er: 

No fav food? I guess steak...as long as I can find some smokn' peppers for some good ol' hot steak sauce

An engineer. Not like the Professor from Gilligan's Island. A real engineer! Male. No women. That would just complicate things. I can hear it now:
Me:I thought the boat was gonna be ready today?
Her:Well it was, but I didn't feel good.
Me-next day:Is the boat ready?
Her:What's the rush, I thought you said you were glad that we were here together?
...ahhhhhhhhh :banghead: 
So what if he's a boring dork. Just beat him down once in a while and tell him to focus on the boat! (After he's done collecting fruit and veggies!) No talking. I don't want to make friends. I want to sell the story when I get home :mrgreen: And if he's a scared, dorky engineer, he doesn't need the money... _and _he won't say anything.

Now, since I can't have family, and if I couldn't get off the island...any one of you ladies would be fine  and I'll ditch the eminem for a cd of your choice. Did I ever mention I was in the Army? (note to self-study up on Rangers before flight)


----------



## aprilraven (Dec 12, 2005)

ok...gotta know about chillers fantasy chick...gotta make jonmikal disappear for a while....gotta get pallie her ranger...

too much to do..so little hexing left...

ya'll have been worlds of fun...thanks and lets pick up tomorrow right here, deal??
hey chiller...give me more details....in this recurring dream... do you see her?? do you know her???


----------



## anicole (Dec 12, 2005)

woodsac said:
			
		

> Did I ever mention I was in the *Army*? (note to *self-study* *up on Rangers* before flight)


 
HOOAH Woodsac !  :hail: 

I juuuuuussssst might forgive the whining woman comment ...


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Dec 12, 2005)

Well, for a start I hate coconuts and I'm allergic to fish and sea food...
Music - I don't mind as long as it isn't Country and Western so I'll take pot luck.
Food - Anything made with beef. I'm pretty easy to please.
Other person - Avis, who else? We have a very similar sense of humour and we like the same things


----------



## mentos_007 (Dec 12, 2005)

hmmm music... that is hard...
1. a) Robbie Williams (mixed songs)
    b) Pink Floyd (the wall)
    c) Budka suflera (Polish rock band - great! and mix of their best hits)

2. a meal... meat... steak for example... yeah i think so...
3. Have no idea who I'd like to take with me... Mel Gibson... but he's too old... so I'd go alone or... I'd take somebody from TPF.. .abyone wants to go there with me???


----------



## LittleMan (Dec 12, 2005)

mentos_007 said:
			
		

> I'd take somebody from TPF.. .abyone wants to go there with me???


:cheer: YES! here in time!  Can I come?


----------



## anicole (Dec 12, 2005)

mentos_007 said:
			
		

> ... Mel Gibson... but he's too old...


 
MY EYES!!!  MY EYES!!!   

I cannot, CANNOT believe you just wrote that!!!

The day Mel Gibson is too old ... well ... there will certainly be snow cones for EVERYONE in Lucifer's Den!

Mel rules ... next to Rangers, that is!


----------



## anicole (Dec 12, 2005)

LittleMan said:
			
		

> :cheer: YES! here in time!  Can I come?


 
Well aren't you a fair weathered Little Man!  Why, just last week, you were in on a volleyball trip to Atlanta on the Southern Comfort Train ...

:hertz:


----------



## woodsac (Dec 12, 2005)

anicole said:
			
		

> Well aren't you a fair weathered Little Man! Why, just last week, you were in on a volleyball trip to Atlanta on the Southern Comfort Train ...
> 
> :hertz:


You know, Rangers always make sure they have a back up plan with an alternate escape route, in case disaster strikes! So...just in case that train derails before he gets to set eyes on that *Southern Comfort*, he's made plans to hop a flight over the ocean :thumbup: 

Personally, I would have withheld that information. You would have had to torture me to get it out


----------



## anicole (Dec 12, 2005)

woodsac said:
			
		

> You know, Rangers always make sure they have a back up plan with an alternate escape route, in case disaster strikes! So...just in case that train derails before he gets to set eyes on that *Southern Comfort*, he's made plans to hop a flight over the ocean :thumbup:


 
Evasive Manure ... I mean ...Maneuvers ...  always covering each others' backs ...:er: 



			
				woodsac said:
			
		

> Personally, I would have withheld that information. You would have had to torture me to get it out


 
Vee haff vaze ov makink you talk ..... or did you forget you're dealing with the Coven Mistress (that would be Ravie Babee) and her trusty Wand Weilder sidekick (me!)

But ... in all fairness ... I like the way you think!


----------



## woodsac (Dec 12, 2005)

anicole said:
			
		

> Vee haff vaze ov makink you talk ..... *or did you forget you're dealing with the Coven Mistress (that would be Ravie Babee) and her trusty Wand Weilder sidekick (me!)*
> 
> But ... in all fairness ... I like the way you think!


Forget...no way! Besides, I'm not much of a talker anyways  

Just looking out for LittleMan...and thinking about sandy beaches and whips...I mean whipped coconut cocktails :mrgreen:


----------



## Artemis (Dec 12, 2005)

Oh this is hard...

Can I trade em all in for a working phone a gps unit?..

fine 

Alright, music first...Foo Fighters in your honour...Coldplay X and Y...Zucherro and co? (Panzish I know, but gotto have something different...)

Food...steak is a good answer...or spaghetti...


Well, it'd have to be a woman Like Jessica Simpson, with the brains of one of those scientist people that can make anything out of nothing...who also fancies me loads...

Just a quick question...if it was your fantasy woman or man...wouldnt you end up having kids on the island? youd have your own population soon enough...


----------



## Artemis (Dec 12, 2005)

Do we get a camera and a pc and unlimited batteries?


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Dec 12, 2005)

Artemis said:
			
		

> Do we get a camera and a pc and unlimited batteries?


No. Just a pointed stick and lots of sand.


----------



## Mansi (Dec 13, 2005)

hmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
raven, only coz it's you i will answer these 
i'm bad at this whole question schmuck
:flower:​three cds if im in a situation like that.. oh crap only 3?
dylan
marley
cure
u2
floyd
dido
red hot chilli peppers

mix em all up and burn it onto 3 cd's :mrgreen: clever aint i ?

one food: umm anything chicken

one person: well i like my space....
i think after a point its going to drive me insane... so maybe my best guy friend.. he's the best  
or this certain _someone_ who is just way too far as of now :heart: 
but i'm going to miss TPF way too much!
so hey any one from TPF  apply within :mrgreen:
i'm keeping my options open


----------



## Verbal (Dec 13, 2005)

Mansi said:
			
		

> but i'm going to miss TPF way too much!
> so hey any one from TPF  apply within :mrgreen:
> i'm keeping my options open



OOOH, OOOH, PICK ME!  PICK ME! :mrgreen:


----------



## bace (Dec 13, 2005)

Can I just pick some music for a 20 gig mp3 player?

3 cd's I'd have to say they'd be burnt cd's

I like to much variety in my music. That's the toughest question there.

Food - Sunday dinner. Propa Sunday dinner. Yorkshire puddin, Roast potatoes, roast beef, vegies, EVERYTHING...ugh...I'm so hungry right now this is terrible to be thinking.

Person - In theory it should be someone immensly hot like Angelina Jolie, but what if she's a *****? I think my best friend would be good. She's really hot, and eventually I think she'd get the urge to makeout with me. I mean, 3 years? Plus, i'd be the only one on the island with an Ipod, I'd be the coolest one there.


----------



## anicole (Dec 13, 2005)

Verbal said:
			
		

> OOOH, OOOH, PICK ME! PICK ME! :mrgreen:


 
Watch out ... he cuts and runs pretty quickly!  


(hi Verbal darlin' ... how you feelin' today sweetie?)


----------



## aprilraven (Dec 13, 2005)

thanks for answering mansi... i think you did great with it... i agree on red hot chili peppers...

hey verbal....how is the cold going???


----------



## Mansi (Dec 13, 2005)

> Watch out ... he cuts and runs pretty quickly! ;-)
> 
> 
> (hi Verbal darlin' ... how you feelin' today sweetie?)


  my eyes are wideopen.. thx for the warning anicole 

thanks raven :mrgreen:


----------



## photo gal (Dec 13, 2005)

I do not usually know how to respond to this sort of question however I'm gonna give it my best shot for you Ravie! : )

His choice (I'm sure I will love it!)
Rickie Lee Jones
My favorite mix.......(I call it G spot.)

Food hummm...My fav is sushi and there will be plenty of that.....
Well then, I guess I should go with beef cuz the person I would want to be there with wants that.  And I do like to please....

However he has already said he would rather be alone (well with avis, so not entirely alone) so what's a girl to do?  I don't want him against his will so again what's a girl to do?  So have you already figured out the who???  Why, Hertz of course!!! I can vividly imagine all the stimulating......um.......conversations we would have!!

Wow sounds a lot like paradise!  : )

My favorite music......Sushi and beef........Stimulation galore!!!


----------



## LittleMan (Dec 13, 2005)

woodsac said:
			
		

> You know, Rangers always make sure they have a back up plan with an alternate escape route, in case disaster strikes! So...just in case that train derails before he gets to set eyes on that *Southern Comfort*, he's made plans to hop a flight over the ocean :thumbup:
> 
> Personally, I would have withheld that information. You would have had to torture me to get it out


:thumbup:



sorry I'm late... been gone... outa here...


----------



## Rob (Dec 13, 2005)

CDs - none! Because three is not enough and I would listen to them until I went mad. I'd leave music, even though I love it. Just so as I'm playing the game though: My favourite three CDs are probably Del Amitri - Waking Hours, Pink Floyd - Dark Side, Simple Minds - Best of.

Food - what Bace said. Sunday roast. Proper stylee

Person - probably one of you lot(!) Someone witty like Hertz I spose - to keep my mind active.

Rob


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Dec 13, 2005)

photo gal said:
			
		

> he has already said he would rather be alone (well with avis, so not entirely alone)


Avis has just found that he has an unexpected prior engagement involving chains, padlocks and a large trunk (I suspect that it might be with an elephant who is into bondage...). But he was only my number 2 choice anyway, so no loss. 
Dreams do come true so I'm off to learn how to prepare sushi :mrgreen:


----------



## aprilraven (Dec 13, 2005)

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> Avis has just found that he has an unexpected prior engagement involving chains, padlocks and a large trunk (I suspect that it might be with an elephant who is into bondage...). But he was only my number 2 choice anyway, so no loss.
> Dreams do come true so I'm off to learn how to prepare sushi :mrgreen:



i am so honored that hertz is playing my little reigndeer games...!!! thanks, 
mr hertz...:hail: 

and i had no idea there were others aspiring to gain your attention.... 

** note to anicole.... we will have to leave hertz alone... he is otherwise occupied....**  

( should i feel upset that no one wants time with me on a beach for three years or more?????  wait... how bout a cemetary...? :mrgreen:  )  with chocolate...?????


----------



## Rob (Dec 13, 2005)

aprilraven said:
			
		

> ( should i feel upset that no one wants time with me on a beach for three years or more????? wait... how bout a cemetary...? :mrgreen:  )  with chocolate...?????



Aw hugs! :hug::

Only 8 days to go to Happy Alban Arthan btw!

Rob


----------



## aprilraven (Dec 13, 2005)

happy hoo-ba what-a???


----------



## woodsac (Dec 13, 2005)

aprilraven said:
			
		

> ( should i feel upset that no one wants time with me on a beach for three years or more????? *wait... how bout a cemetary...? :mrgreen: ) with chocolate...?????*


 
Now...is this gonna be warm, melted chocolate?
The correct answer is (it will be when we're finished with it)

And I'm pretty sure I included _*any*_ of you TPF Hotties! Yes...that means you too  Actually, you and Anicole are kinda joined...right? So that makes you a double threat! Did I mention I can cook?


----------



## Rob (Dec 13, 2005)

aprilraven said:
			
		

> happy hoo-ba what-a???



Honestly! You should know!

http://www.druidry.org/obod/festivals/arthan.html


----------



## aprilraven (Dec 13, 2005)

woodsac said:
			
		

> Now...is this gonna be warm, melted chocolate?
> The correct answer is (it will be when we're finished with it)
> 
> And I'm pretty sure I included _*any*_ of you TPF Hotties! Yes...that means you too  Actually, you and Anicole are kinda joined...right? So that makes you a double threat! Did I mention I can cook?




YOU CAN COOK????  ok, your the man, woodsac...

oh, and yes its a double threat....and the chocolate will be burned when i am finished!!

wait... how old are you??   do i heard sirens...handcuffs...( hmm....not bad...)

large burly women bringing in blaze orange coveralls????????????   auuggh.

i am not used to being included with hotties.. i am more the "hot" -eys...
as in west h*ll.......(bubble bubble - toil and trouble....eeeehhhhhhh)


----------



## woodsac (Dec 13, 2005)

aprilraven said:
			
		

> YOU CAN COOK???? ok, your the man, woodsac...
> 
> oh, and yes its a double threat....and the chocolate will be burned when i am finished!!
> 
> ...


There'll be no "bend over and cough" going on around here! Come on, I've been in the Army _and_ I had time to learn to cook. I've gotta be *old enough*?  
That translates to: I've melted some chocolate


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Dec 13, 2005)

woodsac said:
			
		

> I've melted some chocolate


So it's not that you are just pleased to see her then?


----------



## anicole (Dec 13, 2005)

woodsac said:
			
		

> There'll be no "bend over and cough" going on around here! Come on, I've been in the *Army* _and_ I had time to learn to cook. I've gotta be *old enough*?
> That translates to: *I've melted some chocolate*


 
Hi woodsac ... whatcha doin' ?  (sorority girl giggle ...)

Are you tabbed and scrolled  yet?


----------



## anicole (Dec 13, 2005)

woodsac said:
			
		

> Now...is this gonna be warm, melted chocolate?
> The correct answer is (it will be when we're finished with it)
> 
> And I'm pretty sure I included _*any*_ of you TPF Hotties! Yes...that means you too  Actually, you and Anicole are kinda joined...right? So that makes you a double threat! Did I mention I can cook?


 
I soooo need a minute after the 'when we're finished with it' comment ...

As for the other, Ravie and I are firm believers in the 'You Go, We Go' motto ...


And Hertz ... you didn't mention any hair products ... does this mean that you don't want any meeces on the island with you?  Oh, and I have a good fillet knife if you need it to practice with!


----------



## aprilraven (Dec 13, 2005)

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> So it's not that you are just pleased to see her then?




oh my gosh, hertzy.... you think so like me..!!   

i had to spew there... i laughed out loud like a fool...


----------



## anicole (Dec 13, 2005)

aprilraven said:
			
		

> i laughed out loud like a fool...


 
you just haaaad to leave that one open, eh?  Aye?  A?

.......must resist ..........


----------



## 'Daniel' (Dec 13, 2005)

Spooky!  I was just thinking of posting this thread!

My choices

Dylan - Blood on the Tracks
Dylan - Bringing it All Back Home
Complete Works of Shakespeare

Meal - A tricky one.  Rice, Mums Chikcen Curry with fried potato with fennel seeds, naan bread, spinach with cumin seeds, carrots and peas.  Apple and Blackberry pie and ice cream.

person - extremely hard.  how about the most beautiful girl in the world same age as me, my intellectual equal funnier than def comedy jam and could make really good things.


----------



## photogoddess (Dec 13, 2005)

CDs - 
Feels Like Today - Rascal Flatts
Long Time Coming - Jonny Lang
Either S&M - Metallica _or_ Best of Both Worlds - Van Halen

Food - 
Diet Coke (is that a food?) Taco Bell bean burritos is a second choice. 

Person - 
My sweetie Michael of course.  Unless of course Ravie is really serious about banning damn near family members.  As an alternate, I'd pick Alison. We'd have the island cleaned up and running efficiently in no time and we'd have tons to talk about. :mrgreen:


----------



## aprilraven (Dec 13, 2005)

Daniel said:
			
		

> Spooky!  I was just thinking of posting this thread!
> 
> My choices
> 
> ...




call me spooky.... everyone else does.....

as far as the person, anicole is gonna be busy in chillers fantasy to deal with yours....so.....let see...most beautiful... same intellect....your age....wonder if jessica simpson is available...her intellect leaves a bit to be desired, but doubt if any of ya'll big ole strong male type individuals would notice...:mrgreen:


----------



## aprilraven (Dec 13, 2005)

photogoddess said:
			
		

> CDs -
> Feels Like Today - Rascal Flatts
> Long Time Coming - Jonny Lang
> Either S&M - Metallica _or_ Best of Both Worlds - Van Halen
> ...




hey p.g.   digging the metallica or van halen... me and you chickie..!
AND WHAT THE HECK IS WITH EVERYONE CALLING ME RAVIE..??? 
(sounds like i should be drolling...and ranting and raving.....)
anicole, your so dead.... dead witch walking , thats what you are..
sizzle sizzle fry fry.... gonna pull your soul thru your eye....( ok..it rhymes.... sucks, but rhymes....)  doesnt take talent...just rhymes.....:mrgreen:


----------



## anicole (Dec 13, 2005)

aprilraven said:
			
		

> AND WHAT THE HECK IS WITH EVERYONE CALLING ME RAVIE..???
> (sounds like i should be drolling...and ranting and raving.....)
> 
> anicole, your so dead.... dead witch walking , thats what you are..
> ...


 
woogidy woogidy ...   

and you do drool, rant and rave ... frequently.  You forget I've seen you after a wild nights in the circle during solstice ...

If you don't like Ravie, Ravester, Ravie Babee or any form thereof ... what would you suggest?  Aprilraven is just too much to type.


----------



## photogoddess (Dec 13, 2005)

aprilraven said:
			
		

> hey p.g.   digging the metallica or van halen... me and you chickie..!
> AND WHAT THE HECK IS WITH EVERYONE CALLING ME RAVIE..???
> (sounds like i should be drolling...and ranting and raving.....)
> anicole, your so dead.... dead witch walking , thats what you are..
> sizzle sizzle fry fry.... gonna pull your soul thru your eye....( ok..it rhymes.... sucks, but rhymes....)  doesnt take talent...just rhymes.....:mrgreen:



 Rock on girlie! I thought about bringing the dark wonder twins along but I was afraid that I wouldn't be able to keep up with you two. :lmao:

Ravie.... Anicole has called you that... well, she actually called you Ravie-baby.  It just seems to fit despite your dark and frightening demeanor, your hexes and spells and random graveyard wanderings. :mrgreen:


----------



## anicole (Dec 13, 2005)

photogoddess said:
			
		

> Rock on girlie! I thought about bringing the dark wonder twins along but I was afraid that I wouldn't be able to keep up with you two. :lmao:
> 
> Ravie.... Anicole has called you that... well, she actually called you Ravie-baby.  It just seems to fit despite your dark and frightening demeanor, your hexes and spells and random graveyard wanderings. :mrgreen:


 
don't forget the bodies and motes!! you can't forget those!!!

Aprilraven ... Pallie ... Ravie Babee ... she called us the dark wonder twins ...    I need a tissue ... someone who understands us ... 

:snif:

:flings a tear:


----------



## danalec99 (Dec 13, 2005)

CD's:
1. Ustad Alla Rakha & Ustad Zakir Hussain - their work together
2. a mix of Bach, Beethoven, Mozart and Celtic Women
3. mix of Guns n Roses, Metallica, Bon Jovi, Air Supply, Beatles and Carpenters

 Meal - fresh veggies, hot n spicy chicken curry, rice, spicy mango pickle and yogurt. And of course the rabbits that I come accross on the island! 

Person - my personal space


----------



## aprilraven (Dec 13, 2005)

dark and frightening demenor.....??????ale: 

i am a saint, thank you very much... a saint, i say...holier than.... :bigangel: 

ok, i cant keep that up... but it was gonna be good, i swear! :lmao: 

do i seem frightening really?????   ( rubs hands togehter, good its working....) 
:greendev: 


and aprilraven is too much to type, oh -virginal-fingered one???
i hate that for you..... may be just yes, mistress of the dark????


----------



## aprilraven (Dec 13, 2005)

anicole said:
			
		

> don't forget the bodies and motes!! you can't forget those!!!
> 
> Aprilraven ... Pallie ... Ravie Babee ... she called us the dark wonder twins ...    I need a tissue ... someone who understands us ...
> 
> ...




hey dark wonder twins....???? think that is personal name for my certain body parts.. but i will let that go... it was in a galaxy far far away....:er:


----------



## anicole (Dec 13, 2005)

aprilraven said:
			
		

> and aprilraven is too much to type, oh -virginal-fingered one???
> i hate that for you..... may be just yes, mistress of the dark????


 
I don't even know what you meant ... cause I'm not that bright ... but I don't think there's any call for name calling ...

(what did you mean?!?)


----------



## anicole (Dec 13, 2005)

aprilraven said:
			
		

> hey dark wonder twins....???? think that is personal name for my certain body parts.. but i will let that go... it was in a galaxy far far away....:er:


 
where motorcycles rule ......



(what was that?  what was I looking at?)


----------



## woodsac (Dec 13, 2005)

aprilraven said:
			
		

> *hey dark wonder twins....???? think that is personal name for my certain body parts..* but i will let that go... it was in a galaxy far far away....:er:


So no matter who I'm talking to when I say it...it's a bonus for me :thumbup:


----------



## anicole (Dec 13, 2005)

woodsac said:
			
		

> So no matter who I'm talking to when I say it...it's a bonus for me :thumbup:


 
Well ... as long as you have the chocolate ...


----------



## woodsac (Dec 13, 2005)

anicole said:
			
		

> Well ... as long as you have the chocolate ...


mmmmm...chocolate...a visual stimulation  way better than spam!


----------



## Verbal (Dec 13, 2005)

This thread is beginning to frighten me O_O

I think we need a "subtle-hit-on-each-other thread"


----------



## aprilraven (Dec 13, 2005)

anicole said:
			
		

> Well ... as long as you have the chocolate ...





   your killing oh great pallie!!!

and thanks woodsac..... one day you might learn why they are called wonder twins...( they can do tricks, but thats for another thread...!!)

right pallie??


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Dec 13, 2005)

aprilraven said:
			
		

> oh -virginal-fingered one???


I'm afraid that at first reading I thought that said 'vaginal-fingered'. I was going to ask you what you'd been doing but instead I'll just get me coat...


----------



## aprilraven (Dec 13, 2005)

Verbal said:
			
		

> This thread is beginning to frighten me O_O
> 
> I think we need a "subtle-hit-on-each-other thread"




i dont think subtle even fits here....:mrgreen:


----------



## photogoddess (Dec 13, 2005)

anicole said:
			
		

> where motorcycles rule ......



Oooh - Wonder if I could manage to get my horse and motorcycle stranded with me?


----------



## aprilraven (Dec 13, 2005)

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> I'm afraid that at first reading I thought that said 'vaginal-fingered'. I was going to ask you what you'd been doing but instead I'll just get me coat...




ok, new rule, no drinking sweet tea when reading hertz...

either you choke or spew.....

there is a whole other joke there, and i am passing it by.....


----------



## woodsac (Dec 13, 2005)

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> *I'm afraid that at first reading I thought that said 'vaginal-fingered'.* I was going to ask you what you'd been doing but instead I'll just get me coat...


----------



## woodsac (Dec 13, 2005)

aprilraven said:
			
		

> ok, new rule, no drinking sweet tea when reading hertz...
> 
> either you choke or spew.....
> 
> there is a whole other joke there, and i am passing it by.....


make it stop...the pepsi coming from my nose...it burns!


----------



## anicole (Dec 13, 2005)

back to pg ... Verbal is right ...


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Dec 13, 2005)

aprilraven said:
			
		

> there is a whole other joke there, and i am passing it by.....


Just the one, dear?


----------



## woodsac (Dec 13, 2005)

anicole said:
			
		

> back to pg ... Verbal is right ...


I agree...but I'm _not_ getting scared 

On a side note...when's the thread about the wonder twins gonna fire up? I might have to take some time off work


----------



## photogoddess (Dec 13, 2005)

Verbal said:
			
		

> I think we need a "subtle-hit-on-each-other thread"



Isn't this the official "subtle-hit-on-each-other thread" already??? Damn :er:


----------



## LittleMan (Dec 13, 2005)

Verbal said:
			
		

> I think we need a "subtle-hit-on-each-other thread"


I thought that was what "TPF" stood for... I want my money back!


----------



## aprilraven (Dec 13, 2005)

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> Just the one, dear?




he called me, dear...........


----------



## mentos_007 (Dec 13, 2005)

aprilraven said:
			
		

> he called me, dear...........




OMG... Hertzy is romatic...


----------



## Verbal (Dec 13, 2005)

Aha!  She WAS the pretty one!

Nice avatar Mentos


----------



## mentos_007 (Dec 13, 2005)

hahah thank you Verbal!


----------



## Artemis (Dec 13, 2005)

You dont want Hertz...you want me...im basically Hertz but a younger version really...


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Dec 13, 2005)

Artemis said:
			
		

> im basically Hertz but a younger version really...


Does that mean I can have you tissue-typed for spares?
(Nurse! Hand me one of them knives...)


----------



## aprilraven (Dec 13, 2005)

there can only be one hertz..for good or bad..!!


----------



## Avis (Dec 13, 2005)

aprilraven said:
			
		

> there can only be one hertz..for good or bad..!!


Hertz is the good one. It's me who is the rotter.


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Dec 13, 2005)

And he would know.


----------



## photo gal (Dec 13, 2005)

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> And he would know.



Did I mention Avis is welcome to join us?:mrgreen:


----------



## aprilraven (Dec 13, 2005)

hertz and avis...

as much as i might joke about it, i dont think i can handle two..at the same time...


----------



## photo gal (Dec 13, 2005)

aprilraven said:
			
		

> hertz and avis...
> 
> as much as i might joke about it, i dont think i can handle two..at the same time...



No silly they will be taking turns!!!  : )


----------



## photogoddess (Dec 13, 2005)

photo gal said:
			
		

> No silly they will be taking turns!!!  : )



:shock: Now it's my turn to snarf my tea out my nose.


----------



## aprilraven (Dec 13, 2005)




----------



## anicole (Dec 13, 2005)

aprilraven said:
			
		

>


 
  like I'm gonna let you sit alone ...


----------



## mentos_007 (Dec 13, 2005)

so I'm with you ::


----------



## Avis (Dec 13, 2005)

photo gal said:
			
		

> No silly they will be taking turns!!!  : )


We kinda do a double act


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Dec 13, 2005)

Avis said:
			
		

> We kinda do a double act


:shock:


----------



## photo gal (Dec 13, 2005)

Avis said:
			
		

> We kinda do a double act



Yeah baby!   And your fingers already smell like fish so you can be in charge of the sushi! : )


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Dec 13, 2005)

photo gal said:
			
		

> Yeah baby!   And your fingers already smell like fish so you can be in charge of the sushi! : )


:shock: :shock: You call it your sushi in the US?

I really don't believe you just said that!


----------



## photo gal (Dec 13, 2005)

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> :shock: :shock: You call it your sushi in the US?
> 
> I really don't believe you just said that!



rarely if ever.......But it would keep him busy:lmao:


believe it


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Dec 13, 2005)

photo gal said:
			
		

> rarely if ever.......But it would keep him busy:lmao:


So that leaves me with....? :lmao:


I saw you slip that edit in


----------



## photo gal (Dec 13, 2005)

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> So that leaves me with....? :lmao:



exactly!:lmao:


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Dec 13, 2005)

I think I'm being left behind


----------



## woodsac (Dec 13, 2005)

Do sushi and chocolate go good together :scratch:


----------



## photo gal (Dec 13, 2005)

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> I think I'm being left behind



No I think you missed the point.......I really meant sushi!  : )


----------



## photo gal (Dec 13, 2005)

woodsac said:
			
		

> Do sushi and chocolate go good together :scratch:



They absolutely do!


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Dec 13, 2005)

woodsac said:
			
		

> Do sushi and chocolate go good together :scratch:


I think Avis and I are about to find out.


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Dec 13, 2005)

photo gal said:
			
		

> No I think you missed the point.......I really meant sushi!  : )


You have a pointed sushi?
I'm getting all confused now.


----------



## Verbal (Dec 13, 2005)

Excuse me, I'm going to go watch Sesame Street to cleanse my mind.


----------



## photo gal (Dec 13, 2005)

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> You have a pointed sushi?
> I'm getting all confused now.



There is something to be said for being confused!


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Dec 13, 2005)

Verbal said:
			
		

> Excuse me, I'm going to go watch Sesame Street to cleanse my mind.


You just want to fantasise about Big Bird.


----------



## woodsac (Dec 13, 2005)

photo gal said:
			
		

> They absolutely do!


Hey *you go, we go, girls*...you catching all this?


----------



## photo gal (Dec 13, 2005)

Did i hear Big Bird.....Yeah............ BONUS!


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Dec 13, 2005)

photo gal said:
			
		

> There is something to be said for being confused!


I'm sure you'll manage to straighten me out.


If I'm lucky


----------



## photo gal (Dec 13, 2005)

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> I'm sure you'll manage to straighten me out.
> 
> 
> If I'm lucky



Indeed!


----------



## woodsac (Dec 13, 2005)

Oh man 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





sushi, chocolate, big bird...you're a lucky man Hertz!

take notes...*please*!!!!


----------



## Avis (Dec 13, 2005)

And me?


----------



## anicole (Dec 13, 2005)

woodsac said:
			
		

> Hey *you go, we go, girls*...you catching all this?


 
man ... they are sooooo beyond anything I could volley ... I'm just watchin ... though  I did notice YOU were about to jump ship, too ....

a ranger never leaves anyone behind ... you obviously haven't been reading!


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Dec 13, 2005)

Avis said:
			
		

> And me?


You're doing the cooking.


----------



## photo gal (Dec 13, 2005)

Avis said:
			
		

> And me?



but of course!


----------



## woodsac (Dec 13, 2005)

Avis said:
			
		

> And me?


you know your job


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Dec 13, 2005)

photo gal said:
			
		

> but of course!


You never told me you were ambidextrous. Impressive.


----------



## photo gal (Dec 13, 2005)

woodsac said:
			
		

> you know your job



He has to pull double duty!


----------



## woodsac (Dec 13, 2005)

anicole said:
			
		

> man ... they are sooooo beyond anything I could volley ... I'm just watchin ... *though I did notice YOU were about to jump ship, too* ....
> 
> a ranger never leaves anyone behind ... you obviously haven't been reading!


This raft is only big enough for three...and I thought you two had reservations?


----------



## photo gal (Dec 13, 2005)

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> You never told me you were ambidextrous. Impressive.



There are a quite a few things I haven't told you!


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Dec 13, 2005)

photo gal said:
			
		

> He has to pull double duty!


:lmao:


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Dec 13, 2005)

photo gal said:
			
		

> There are a quite a few things I haven't told you!


I hope I'm going to have lots of fun finding these things out.


----------



## woodsac (Dec 13, 2005)

photo gal said:
			
		

> There are a quite a few things I haven't told you!









 big bird has a what?!


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Dec 13, 2005)

woodsac said:
			
		

> big bird has a what?!


I'm just hazarding a guess here but it could be a pointed sushi.


----------



## woodsac (Dec 13, 2005)

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> I'm just hazarding a guess here but it could be a pointed sushi.


----------



## photo gal (Dec 13, 2005)

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> I'm just hazarding a guess here but it could be a pointed sushi.



excuse me....but that's a BIG pointed sushi.....!


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Dec 13, 2005)

A big pointed YELLOW sushi.... with feathers on!

GNY!


----------



## Artemis (Dec 13, 2005)

How did a thread about desert islands get onto big birds sushi?


----------



## woodsac (Dec 13, 2005)

Artemis said:
			
		

> How did a thread about desert islands get onto big birds sushi?


Actually...it's big bird on someone elses sushi...but whatever :mrgreen: 

You didn't expect anything less from here did you?


----------



## LittleMan (Dec 13, 2005)

woodsac said:
			
		

> Actually...it's big bird on someone elses sushi...but whatever :mrgreen:


 :lmao:



> You didn't expect anything less from here did you?


Well, when the title of the thread has "fantasy" in it... it's sure to go down the road of big yellow sushi. :lmao:


----------



## aprilraven (Dec 13, 2005)

i just jump on here for a bit to see how all ya'll are doing..and i am so lost...

where am i? who in the world has come up with a pointed sushi and big bird on the beach???

** i wished i did drugs......**


----------



## JonMikal (Dec 13, 2005)

i do drugs and can't keep up


----------



## aprilraven (Dec 13, 2005)

JonMikal said:
			
		

> i do drugs and can't keep up



thats because your always 4 steps ahead of everyone else...
10 steps ahead of me.......


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Dec 14, 2005)

JonMikal said:
			
		

> i do drugs and can't keep up


Wrong drugs :hertz:


----------



## Scott WRG Editor (Dec 14, 2005)

CDS:
Sarah McLachlan - Fumbling towards exstacy
Gwen Stephani - Love, music, angel, magic (something like that, too lazy to check)
Metallica - and justice for all

FOOD:
Beefaroni in self-heating containers

COMPANION:
Either Angelina Jolie or Jennifer Love Hewitt or My ex-girlfriend Cori


----------



## photo gal (Dec 14, 2005)

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> A big pointed YELLOW sushi.... with feathers on!
> 
> GNY!



Woo hoooooooo!  Feathers.....yet another BONUS!!!  : )


----------



## anicole (Dec 14, 2005)

dang, aprilraven ... over 1,000 hits and four pages ... whodda thunkit?!


----------



## aprilraven (Dec 14, 2005)

we have strayed some with the topic, but isnt this fun?? just one big conversation....spanning different time zones...cities..countries..

so... do you think if we did the living or dead person it would improve??
if you could pick anyone living or dead, who would you pick?


----------



## anicole (Dec 14, 2005)

aprilraven said:
			
		

> we have strayed some with the topic, but isnt this fun?? just one big conversation....spanning different time zones...cities..countries..
> 
> so... do you think if we did the living or dead person it would improve??
> if you could pick anyone living or dead, who would you pick?


 
I'm still taking my Ranger.  Like Frodo and the shire ... like flowers and sun ... 

But ... on the off chance he was on a mission ... I'd pick one of the following:

JFK
JFK, Jr. (pant pant)
Elvis

but my #1 pick would be our grandmother ... can you imagine her on an island?!  How fun would that be?!  :lmao:


----------



## Corry (Dec 14, 2005)

anicole said:
			
		

> dang, aprilraven ... over 1,000 hits and four pages ... whodda thunkit?!



It's always funny to see comments like this, cuz lots of people have their display setting different...for me, this isn't page 4, it's page 9!


----------



## aprilraven (Dec 14, 2005)

wow.. i like corry's counting better than ours..mine says 4 too...

as far as grandma.... rock on my cousin..rock on... i'm going for the male entertaiment.....

there is not enough ponds cold creme to keep grandma happy for three years!!

elvis is a good one...( if he is really dead......)
i'd take jfk jr in a heart beat, and twice on tuesday...
and excues the spelling, but i am thinking cirino debergerac... the things he could say, for get the looks, talk to me baby.....


----------



## photo gal (Dec 14, 2005)

aprilraven said:
			
		

> we have strayed some with the topic, but isnt this fun?? just one big conversation....spanning different time zones...cities..countries..
> 
> so... do you think if we did the living or dead person it would improve??
> if you could pick anyone living or dead, who would you pick?




I'm sticking with my original and revised editions of my fantasy....All my favorite elements......It doesn't get any better than that.....oh and since you will all be in my heart and there in spirit.............a unbelievably wonderful stimulating, and fulfilling....... time will be had by all!


Thanks for this thread my friend the rave, it's been fun!


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Dec 14, 2005)

photo gal said:
			
		

> Woo hoooooooo!  Feathers.....yet another BONUS!!!  : )


Mmmm.... feathers....


----------



## anicole (Dec 14, 2005)

aprilraven said:
			
		

> and excues the spelling, but i am thinking cirino debergerac... the things he could say, for get the looks, talk to me baby.....


 
misspell it all you want ... who the heck is it?

is that the 'so let it be written, so let it be done' guy?  No, that was Ule Brenner ... which is another one I'd take, as long as he'd wear the pharoah get up ...


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Dec 14, 2005)

anicole said:
			
		

> misspell it all you want ... who the heck is it?


Who nose?


----------



## photo gal (Dec 14, 2005)

He nose!


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Dec 14, 2005)

Nose no bounds.


----------



## anicole (Dec 14, 2005)

did I open the word association thread by mistake?!?


----------



## mygrain (Dec 14, 2005)

serendipity


----------



## aprilraven (Dec 14, 2005)

aha  aha...ahum..

ok, pallie... abridged version... remember the movie steve martin played in, and was trying to get the friend, a firefighter with big... shoulders, to date, the blonde chick that was in mermaid?? (daryl hannah) anyway, good looking couldnt talk well..but steve martin with the big nose, could...??  so he would whisper all the great lines, that made her melt??? anyway... in literature, this guy is not attractive, but has a big heart, and vocabulary...and he is just a smooth talking fool...
so... anyway... long story short.... thats it...he makes you weak with his words...

gotta dig that....
oh and photogal...thank you my friend..!!  i adore you... and you and hertz and anicole and all of you make this a huge big community, and we are all gathered around the table......!!!


----------



## anicole (Dec 14, 2005)

aprilraven said:
			
		

> aha aha...ahum..
> 
> ok, pallie... abridged version... remember the movie steve martin played in, and was trying to get the friend, a firefighter with big... shoulders, to date, the blonde chick that was in mermaid?? (daryl hannah) anyway, good looking couldnt talk well..but steve martin with the big nose, could...?? so he would whisper all the great lines, that made her melt??? anyway... in literature, this guy is not attractive, but has a big heart, and vocabulary...and he is just a smooth talking fool...
> so... anyway... long story short.... thats it...he makes you weak with his words...
> ...


 
wasn't that Roxanne -- the movie with Steve Martin?

(now I feel all stupid and stuff ...   )

hey ... wanna start a new thread :  if you had 24 hours ...


----------



## mygrain (Dec 14, 2005)

anicole said:
			
		

> if you had 24 hours ...



I'd make sammiches for everyone!


----------



## photo gal (Dec 14, 2005)

mygrain said:
			
		

> I'd make sammiches for everyone!



What a guy!


----------



## photo gal (Dec 14, 2005)

aprilraven said:
			
		

> aha  aha...ahum..
> 
> ok, pallie... abridged version... remember the movie steve martin played in, and was trying to get the friend, a firefighter with big... shoulders, to date, the blonde chick that was in mermaid?? (daryl hannah) anyway, good looking couldnt talk well..but steve martin with the big nose, could...??  so he would whisper all the great lines, that made her melt??? anyway... in literature, this guy is not attractive, but has a big heart, and vocabulary...and he is just a smooth talking fool...
> so... anyway... long story short.... thats it...he makes you weak with his words...
> ...




I'm suspisious Rave...I'm thinking that his nose might hold some appeal as well!  I mean come on.....it can't all just be about talk..can it?  Wouldn't think so! 

I adore you too Rave:hug::   Love this place!


----------



## woodsac (Dec 14, 2005)

mygrain said:
			
		

> I'd make sammiches for everyone!


Cool. I'd stop by and grab some...on my way to the airport. I gotta plane to catch...the one that's flying over the deserted island


----------



## anicole (Dec 14, 2005)

woodsac said:
			
		

> Cool. I'd stop by and grab some...on my way to the airport. I gotta plane to catch...the one that's flying *over the deserted island*


 
 . . . . on the way to the volleyball game in Atlanta ... ?


----------



## woodsac (Dec 14, 2005)

photo gal said:
			
		

> I'm suspisious Rave...I'm thinking that his nose might hold some appeal as well! *I mean come on.....it can't all just be about talk..can it?* Wouldn't think so!
> 
> I adore you too Rave:hug:: Love this place!


Come on? Which one of you _wouldn't_ want Pinocchio to tell you lies *all day* :lmao:


----------



## woodsac (Dec 14, 2005)

anicole said:
			
		

> . . . . on the way to the volleyball game in Atlanta ... ?


oh yea, the volleyball game :thumbup: 

*gotta do more crunches...quick*


----------



## photo gal (Dec 14, 2005)

woodsac said:
			
		

> Come on? Which one of you _wouldn't_ want Pinocchio to tell you lies *all day* :lmao:



Not I......what was that lie again pinocchio?  again....again...againand again ...ok wait stop for a few minutes....ahhh.  ok again!


----------



## photo gal (Dec 14, 2005)

woodsac said:
			
		

> oh yea, the volleyball game :thumbup:
> 
> *gotta do more crunches...quick*



Can't wait to play volleyball with the space cowboy


----------



## aprilraven (Dec 14, 2005)

i cant breathe!! ya'll are killing me...and what a way to go...

and h*ll yes, its the nose.... my gawd amighty.. its for sure the nose...

and the words... sweet talk in my ear, and i will go anywhere...

( sammiches, with dill pickles, and sweet tea from sonic, lets go, ya'll!!)


----------



## woodsac (Dec 14, 2005)

photo gal said:
			
		

> Can't wait to play volleyball with the space cowboy


In my best Steve Miller voice: "Why yes Mam, I'd be happy to share my oxygen"


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Dec 14, 2005)

photo gal said:
			
		

> Not I......what was that lie again pinocchio?  again....again...againand again ...ok wait stop for a few minutes....ahhh.  ok again!


When you said 'it's Winter so we need to get some wood in' I thought you meant something else...


----------



## photo gal (Dec 14, 2005)

woodsac said:
			
		

> In my best Steve Miller voice: "Why yes Mam, I'd be happy to share my oxygen"




   :cheer: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :blulsh2:  :cheers:


----------



## photo gal (Dec 14, 2005)

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> When you said 'it's Winter so we need to get some wood in' I thought you meant something else...




Well we do need wood to stoke the fire.......:lmao:


----------



## woodsac (Dec 14, 2005)

photo gal said:
			
		

> Well we do need wood to stoke the fire.......:lmao:


What fire are we talking about here :scratch:


----------



## photo gal (Dec 14, 2005)

woodsac said:
			
		

> What fire are we talking about here :scratch:




This IS fantasy....desert....island....we simply must have fire!

FIRE......hot!


----------



## aprilraven (Dec 14, 2005)

and rum....

wait, i dont drink....

but johnny depp said rum is needed on the island, and i agree...


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Dec 14, 2005)

photo gal said:
			
		

> This IS fantasy....desert....island....we simply must have fire!
> 
> FIRE......hot!


Friction. Friction is good.
Best way to get things hot is to give them a good rub.


----------



## aprilraven (Dec 14, 2005)

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> Friction. Friction is good.
> Best way to get things hot is to give them a good rub.




  

i have always adhered to friction.... works for me everytime...:thumbup:


----------



## woodsac (Dec 14, 2005)

so...we're all gonna be stranded on the same island...right?

packing list...hmmmm

chocolate
matches
rum
sushi
steak
volleyball
*locate big bird* if not buy big yellow suit with wings (Hertz you owe me)
oxygen
cd player
clothes..._*ya right!*_
call mygrain *remind about sammiches*

Take time to right new lyrics:
clap your hands and stomp your feet to a hoe-down:

grab a girl n take her by the arm
swing er round and show your charm

pick her up...now put her down
sit er in the chocolate on the ground

roll around till it starts ta melt
now go ahead take off your belt

once it's melted and you're fired
tell her some lies till she gets tired

take your fingers and dip em in
now go and place em under yur chin

now that they smell good n ripe
she won't have a single gripe

keep your shades on like belushi
you n her are ready to each sushi
*what did you think I was talking about*

I don't drink either, but I think now is a good time for the rum


----------



## Corry (Dec 14, 2005)

woodsac said:
			
		

> so...we're all gonna be stranded on the same island...right?
> 
> packing list...hmmmm
> 
> ...



I don't think you wanna do that... I just read that the man that played big bird was accused of murder...a body was found on his property.  No joke...I'm gonna have to find that article.


----------



## aprilraven (Dec 14, 2005)

woodsac, your a poet my man!!  i howled at this... this is a keeper..

anicole... you gotta copy and past and use later...deal??

wow... i stand in awe of you... wait, thats not awe.... awwwww.....sh*t...


----------



## Corry (Dec 14, 2005)

http://www.edmontonsun.com/News/World/2005/12/14/1352346-sun.html


----------



## woodsac (Dec 14, 2005)

aprilraven said:
			
		

> woodsac, your a poet my man!! i howled at this... this is a keeper..
> 
> anicole... you gotta copy and past and use later...deal??
> 
> wow... i stand in awe of you... wait, thats not awe.... awwwww.....sh*t...


:blushing: 
Do you know how long it took me to rhyme 'sushi' :hertz:


----------



## aprilraven (Dec 14, 2005)

it like trying to rhyme orange and purple..and lets see..there is another one that you cant rhyme....

hmmm.....

maybe we can get hertz and photogal to just stick with fish or steak...wanna?


----------



## woodsac (Dec 14, 2005)

aprilraven said:
			
		

> it like trying to rhyme orange and purple..and lets see..there is another one that you cant rhyme....
> 
> hmmm.....
> 
> maybe we can get hertz and photogal to just stick with fish or steak...wanna?


I'm sure photogal won't have a problem sticking hertz with fish...er...ummm...fishing for hertz with steak...whatever...you know what I mean :lmao:


----------



## anicole (Dec 14, 2005)

okay ... since I'm stuck on the Ranger theme ... and you, darling woodsac, are former Army ... I gotta tell ya, I'm a little disappointed that there wasn't a 'sound off ... one/two ... sound off ... three/four ... break it on down ...'  in there somewhere.

Even so ... I salute you, dude :salute: , and I :hail:  to your abilities.

(he can write cadences and all I can write are trashy novellas ... where's that bottle of seconal?)


----------



## photo gal (Dec 14, 2005)

woodsac said:
			
		

> so...we're all gonna be stranded on the same island...right?
> 
> packing list...hmmmm
> 
> ...



OMG  :lmao: :lmao: :lmao: thanks for that woody!


----------



## photo gal (Dec 14, 2005)

aprilraven said:
			
		

> it like trying to rhyme orange and purple..and lets see..there is another one that you cant rhyme....
> 
> hmmm.....
> 
> maybe we can get hertz and photogal to just stick with fish or steak...wanna?



I'll stick to the steak if he promises to eat sushi


----------



## JonMikal (Dec 14, 2005)

:hail:

somehow i feel this bowing guy with his mouth open is taking on a different meaning in this thread. :mrgreen:

now that you include the dead, i'll take Richard Nixon.


----------



## woodsac (Dec 14, 2005)

anicole said:
			
		

> okay ... since I'm stuck on the Ranger theme ... and you, darling woodsac, are former Army ... I gotta tell ya, I'm a little disappointed that there wasn't a 'sound off ... one/two ... sound off ... three/four ... break it on down ...' in there somewhere.
> 
> Even so ... I salute you, dude :salute: , and I :hail: to your abilities.
> 
> (he can write cadences and all I can write are trashy novellas ... where's that bottle of seconal?)


 
another verse?

all you soldiers jump back up
and wipe that chocolate off her butt

march in place till she says stop
you know it won't happen till she gets hot

open that box and look inside
a big yellow suit is what you'll find

put it on and start to cluck
girls your response should be lets f&*$

now you'll start to bump n grind
keep on going till she goes blind

your rifles loaded n ready to shoot
so fire that big 10 gun salute


----------



## woodsac (Dec 14, 2005)

photo gal said:
			
		

> I'll stick to the steak if he promises to eat sushi


  pimp daddy hertz...where ya at?


----------



## anicole (Dec 14, 2005)

woodsac said:
			
		

> another verse?
> 
> all you soldiers jump back up
> and wipe that chocolate off her butt
> ...


 
aaawwww ... thanks woodsac ....  

Ravemiester ... think I could fw this and still be considered a lifelong frodo and the shire madonna?


----------



## woodsac (Dec 14, 2005)

JonMikal said:
			
		

> :hail:
> 
> somehow i feel this bowing guy with his mouth open is taking on a different meaning in this thread. :mrgreen:
> 
> now that you include the dead, i'll take Richard Nixon.


hmmm...I think I like that guy now


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Dec 14, 2005)

photo gal said:
			
		

> I'll stick to the steak if he promises to eat sushi


Only if it's _your_ Sushi I get to eat.:greenpbl:


----------



## aprilraven (Dec 14, 2005)

JonMikal said:
			
		

> :hail:
> 
> somehow i feel this bowing guy with his mouth open is taking on a different meaning in this thread. :mrgreen:
> 
> now that you include the dead, i'll take Richard Nixon.




DOES ANYONE SHIVER ON THE RICHARD NIXON????????
dont get me wrong, i really did like that republican... and he was brilliant, talented, and has a bunch to say...but...

alone on a deserted island, with richard nixon???
and everybody thinks i'm out there......

ok, jonmikal... thats cool... but let me share, if nixon blows your skirt up, you can bet three years with me on a deserted island, you would be :hail:  to me!!


----------



## anicole (Dec 14, 2005)

aprilraven said:
			
		

> if nixon blows your skirt up, you can bet three years with me on a deserted island, you would be :hail: to me!!


 
OH MY GOD ... I just hit my head falling out of my chair and snorted tea through my nose .....


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Dec 14, 2005)

photo gal said:
			
		

> I'm sticking with my original and revised editions of my fantasy....All my favorite elements......It doesn't get any better than that.....


Me too :mrgreen: 



I've left Avis to take care of his bondage elephant. Two's company and three's a late night adult film


----------



## aprilraven (Dec 14, 2005)

anicole said:
			
		

> OH MY GOD ... I just hit my head falling out of my chair and snorted tea through my nose .....




what did i tell  you about snorting tea???


----------



## woodsac (Dec 14, 2005)

aprilraven said:
			
		

> what did i tell you about snorting tea???


Only on Sunday before noon :scratch:


----------



## Corry (Dec 14, 2005)

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> Only if it's _your_ Sushi I get to eat.:greenpbl:


----------



## aprilraven (Dec 14, 2005)

anicole said:
			
		

> OH MY GOD ... I just hit my head falling out of my chair and snorted tea through my nose .....



thinking since i got no response, jonmikal didnt think it was funny....:er:


----------



## JonMikal (Dec 14, 2005)

aprilraven said:
			
		

> thinking since i got no response, jonmikal didnt think it was funny....:er:



sorry, i did, i've just been at the hospital most of the afternoon getting Linda home etc.


----------



## photogoddess (Dec 14, 2005)

:stun: My eyes... my poor eyes.... I think I've been blinded by the idea of Hertz eating Photogal's sushi. :lmao:


----------



## JonMikal (Dec 14, 2005)

photogoddess said:
			
		

> :stun: My eyes... my poor eyes.... I think I've been blinded by the idea of Hertz eating Photogal's sushi. :lmao:



think he'll take off his shades for this feast? :hertz:


----------



## aprilraven (Dec 15, 2005)

JonMikal said:
			
		

> think he'll take off his shades for this feast? :hertz:



we are so digging a hole here.... 

ya'll are so funny, and i have just loved this thread....


----------



## LittleMan (Dec 15, 2005)

:stun:
My poor poor eyes...


----------



## aprilraven (Dec 15, 2005)

cover them little man, they are not finished yet....


----------



## Corry (Dec 15, 2005)

Littleman, I think you're too young for this thread.


----------



## LittleMan (Dec 15, 2005)

aprilraven said:
			
		

> cover them little man, they are not finished yet....


wow, they have been at it for a few days now.... didn't think they would take that long...


----------



## photo gal (Dec 15, 2005)

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> Only if it's _your_ Sushi I get to eat.:greenpbl:



What other sushi would there be?.....this is MY fantasy after all!


----------



## photo gal (Dec 15, 2005)

photogoddess said:
			
		

> :stun: My eyes... my poor eyes.... I think I've been blinded by the idea of Hertz eating Photogal's sushi. :lmao:





:lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao:


----------



## photo gal (Dec 15, 2005)

woodsac said:
			
		

> hmmm...I think I like that guy now




:hail: :hail: :hail: :hail: :hail: :hail: :hail: :hail: :hail: :hail: :hail: :hail: :hail: :hail: :hail: :hail: :hail: :hail: :hail: :hail: :hail: :hail: :hail: :hail: :hail: :hail: :hail: :hail: :hail: :hail: :lmao:


----------



## JonMikal (Dec 15, 2005)

photo gal said:
			
		

> :hail: :hail: :hail: :hail: :hail: :hail: :hail: :hail: :hail: :hail: :hail: :hail: :hail: :hail: :hail: :hail: :hail: :hail: :hail: :hail: :hail: :hail: :hail: :hail: :hail: :hail: :hail: :hail: :hail: :hail: :lmao:


 
are these a bunch of IOU's for Graham?


----------



## aprilraven (Dec 15, 2005)

JonMikal said:
			
		

> are these a bunch of IOU's for Graham?




aye, matie...me thinks we be sinking...


abandon ship!  :lmao: :lmao: :lmao: 

where is hertz?? he is not around to defend himself???


----------



## photo gal (Dec 15, 2005)

JonMikal said:
			
		

> are these a bunch of IOU's for Graham?



I owe nothing!  I always pay my debts in a timely fashion!  : )


----------



## anicole (Dec 15, 2005)

ANother day of As The Sand Shifts ...

On today's episode ...


----------



## JonMikal (Dec 15, 2005)

anicole said:
			
		

> ANother day of As The Sand Shifts ...
> 
> *On today's episode* ...


 
Graham called in sick and left Anicole is in the studio alone surround by a bunch of bowing guys


----------



## photo gal (Dec 15, 2005)

JonMikal said:
			
		

> Graham called in sick and left Anicole is in the studio alone surround by a bunch of bowing guys



wow...better get busy girl!  : )


----------



## aprilraven (Dec 15, 2005)

JonMikal said:
			
		

> Graham called in sick and left Anicole is in the studio alone surround by a bunch of bowing guys




she can have a man eating out of her hand in a heart beat...she has such magnatism...

i figured hertz would need to be nursed by photo gal......

you up for it?


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Dec 15, 2005)

photo gal said:
			
		

> this is MY fantasy after all!


_Your_ fantasy? Great minds....


----------



## aprilraven (Dec 15, 2005)

there he is.....!! welcome back hertz... good to read you.


----------



## photo gal (Dec 15, 2005)

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> _Your_ fantasy? Great minds....




........eat sushi?


Have feathers readily available......and have a BIG bird at hand?


----------



## woodsac (Dec 15, 2005)

We're having our Christmas work luncheon today. Everyone's gonna wonder what's wrong with me...

*me picking at all the food...mumbling* sushi...need sushi...gotta find sushi...*has anyone seen the sushi*?!


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Dec 15, 2005)

photo gal said:
			
		

> ........eat sushi?


I'll eat your Sushi if you'll eat my beef. Just as a starter, naturally


----------



## Corry (Dec 15, 2005)

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> I'll eat your Sushi if you'll eat my beef. Just as a starter, naturally




and...for the second time in this very thread:


----------



## aprilraven (Dec 15, 2005)

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> I'll eat your Sushi if you'll eat my beef. Just as a starter, naturally



do ya'll think we need to start a shushi thread?? or is it just me??


----------



## photo gal (Dec 15, 2005)

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> I'll eat your Sushi if you'll eat my beef. Just as a starter, naturally



It was I that requested the beef, remember?


----------



## JonMikal (Dec 15, 2005)

aprilraven said:
			
		

> do ya'll think we need to start a shushi thread?? or is it just me??


 
..and charge for admission


----------



## anicole (Dec 15, 2005)

I was left in the studio concocting my own Ranger ... mission accomplished, by the way ... and he TOTALLY understands the concept of :hail:  ... and just so we're all on the same page ... he gets  too!!

:reads map to North Carolina:


----------



## aprilraven (Dec 15, 2005)

i just think this thread is benefiting hertz and photogal more than me,anicole,little man, jonmikal...or verbal for that matter..( where is he? did he surcumb to the illness... or should i say, gettin' down with sickness??)

we gotta move away from the sushi....or someone help me with sea food..
( had too many aquiariums...i know what fish do....make up your own jokes, hertz...)


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Dec 15, 2005)

photo gal said:
			
		

> It was I that requested the beef, remember?


How could I forget? :mrgreen:


----------



## aprilraven (Dec 15, 2005)

:lmao: ohhh...geezsh...... ya'll get a room..........


----------



## anicole (Dec 15, 2005)

aprilraven said:
			
		

> :lmao: ohhh...geezsh...... ya'll get a room..........


 
:moved over to snapshots/miniatures while they ... ahem ... have dinner and dessert on a desert island:

:er:


----------



## JonMikal (Dec 15, 2005)

.....and Anicole heads off to Ft. Bragg


----------



## anicole (Dec 15, 2005)

JonMikal said:
			
		

> .....and Anicole heads off to Ft. Bragg


 
Stopping at Ft. Gordon for about 12 weeks ... then perm reloc to Bragg ... till it's time to go to Italy.

Support your troops ... sleep with a Ranger!

(hooah!)

(i am soooo kidding ... )


----------



## woodsac (Dec 15, 2005)

JonMikal said:
			
		

> .....and Anicole heads off to Ft. Bragg


If you get a chance, stop by...I'll let you check out my rucksack and my utility belt  Who knows, maybe we can even practice *saluting*?
(this is all just to get you ready for the Rangers...of course)


----------



## aprilraven (Dec 15, 2005)

woodsac said:
			
		

> If you get a chance, stop by...I'll let you check out my rucksack and my utility belt   Who knows, maybe we can even practice *saluting*?



oh, lord...another couple to find their own island....

i'm running out of islands.....

and still all alone....

maybe this isnt such a bad deal..... i can always take up tiki hut building..
or braiding palmfronds into matts...and table ware...

then quietly going insane.......( quietly... right, i never do anything quietly...)
anicole, you get a few days tops, then swim your size 6 blonde rear back here, damnitall.....

**now, where is the coconut hair i pulled off wilson...?**


----------



## anicole (Dec 15, 2005)

woodsac said:
			
		

> If you get a chance, stop by...I'll let you check out my rucksack and my utility belt  Who knows, maybe we can even practice *saluting*?


 
I have soooo tried to stay off this thread ... but geesh!  JonMikal gets me all het up talking about Bragg and Gordon ... then you do this ... sheesh!  I even tried to manuver everyone over to the Snapshots section for the Miniatures thread ... but OOOOOHHHH No!  Give you an office Christmas party and a few drinks in your utility belt (is THAT what it's called nowadays?!) and off we go ...

Long as I don't have to salute like :hail:  ... I'm good!


----------



## anicole (Dec 15, 2005)

aprilraven said:
			
		

> oh, lord...another couple to find their own island....
> 
> i'm running out of islands.....
> 
> ...


 
Don't forget ... I was a cheerleader  ....

whatcha gonna do with the hair, Pallie?  toil and trouble?

Besides, woodsac says he has to have two and I just don't think I'm qualified ...


----------



## woodsac (Dec 15, 2005)

anicole said:
			
		

> I have soooo tried to stay off this thread ... but geesh! JonMikal gets me all het up talking about Bragg and Gordon ... then you do this ... sheesh! I even tried to manuver everyone over to the Snapshots section for the Miniatures thread ... but OOOOOHHHH No! Give you an office Christmas party and a few drinks in your utility belt (is THAT what it's called nowadays?!) and off we go ...
> 
> *Long as I don't have to salute like* :hail: ... *I'm good*!


:lmao:  Nope, never. Saluting should always be done professionaly, the old fashioned way...never on your knees.


----------



## anicole (Dec 15, 2005)

how many drinks HAVE you had ...woodie?


----------



## aprilraven (Dec 15, 2005)

anicole said:
			
		

> Long as I don't have to salute like :hail:  ... I'm good!



first, how many conversations have we had like this??? about this???:heart: 

second.... you seen one ruck sack you have seen them all, pallie..!! :lmao: 

third....you can not..and i repeat for the hearing impaired.. YOU CAN NOT quit this thread....no sir... no way my pallie... we go down with the ship...

us and the rats...!!!


----------



## anicole (Dec 15, 2005)

aprilraven said:
			
		

> us and the rats...!!!


 
one and the same ... aren't we ... (including woodsac!)


----------



## woodsac (Dec 15, 2005)

anicole said:
			
		

> how many drinks HAVE you had ...woodie?


I'd like to say "just enough"...but I don't drink? Is diet pepsi an aphrodisiac?


----------



## aprilraven (Dec 15, 2005)

anicole said:
			
		

> one and the same ... aren't we ... (including woodsac!)



my sister, ( you got two squares..congrats! i didnt notice!!! your so good! ia so proud....ok..back to the show..)

a man named woodsac, and talks of his rucksack??? h*ll yes, he can sink with me anyday....
but he is all yours... i got more than i can say grace over, thankyouverymuch!

is that water at our feet???


----------



## anicole (Dec 15, 2005)

aaahhhh yes ... the former military man that never loses control ... riiiiiight .... gotcha .... 

:er:


----------



## woodsac (Dec 15, 2005)

anicole said:
			
		

> one and the same ... aren't we ... (including woodsac!)


Yea...sup? Who's jumping ship now?


----------



## anicole (Dec 15, 2005)

Raven, darlin', I hate to tell you this, but we've been in over our heads for about two years now ... we just didn't mention it.  Figured, we did, if we ignored it ...

So, woodsac ... how ya feel about rodents?  As you are with us ... and all ...


----------



## anicole (Dec 15, 2005)

woodsac said:
			
		

> Yea...sup? Who's jumping ship now?


 
we're not jumping ship ... we're just sinking.

We're like the band on Titanic ... strings and all ... you go, we go.  Now it's just a trois ...


----------



## woodsac (Dec 15, 2005)

Rodents...

Hey..."you go...I go"


----------



## JonMikal (Dec 15, 2005)

come on raven.....meet ya at the starbucks on pennsylvania and 7th....we'll talk politics and corruption


----------



## anicole (Dec 15, 2005)

we need to get caught up ... I'll wait for ya'll ... then we'll be back in line!


----------



## anicole (Dec 15, 2005)

JonMikal said:
			
		

> come on raven.....meet ya at the starbucks on pennsylvania and 7th....we'll talk politics and corruption


 
What part of you go, we go did you not understand?  

besides, I love dc and woodsac is ready for a trip ... he doesn't like rodents.


----------



## aprilraven (Dec 15, 2005)

anicole said:
			
		

> Raven, darlin', I hate to tell you this, but we've been in over our heads for about two years now ... we just didn't mention it.  Figured, we did, if we ignored it ...
> 
> So, woodsac ... how ya feel about rodents?  As you are with us ... and all ...



hey, two squares, i have been over my head so long, i thought it was normal to always look up....
heck fire... i wouldnt know how to look down on anyone....

oh, are you getting anything on a new thread?? i am so non-creative right now... thinking it will pass... ( kinda like the kidney stone thing....)

ok..you kids play nice, i really have to go.. pallie, becareful driving home..call if you need me... (dont drink...!!)


----------



## anicole (Dec 15, 2005)

we'll leave the new thread to woodsac ... no fantasies


----------



## aprilraven (Dec 15, 2005)

JonMikal said:
			
		

> come on raven.....meet ya at the starbucks on pennsylvania and 7th....we'll talk politics and corruption



oh, yeah, you wait till i am about to leave, and then wanna talk politics..and corruption....

how bout just politics tonight... i got too much of a head ache for corruption...


----------



## aprilraven (Dec 15, 2005)

pallie has two squares! pallie has two squares....

(kinda sounds like a personal problem...want me to get you some antibiotic creme, cuz??)


----------



## anicole (Dec 15, 2005)

aprilraven said:
			
		

> pallie has two squares! pallie has two squares....
> 
> (kinda sounds like a personal problem...want me to get you some antibiotic creme, cuz??)


 
shows how much interest you take in me ... I've had them for several days now ... 

I think we scared woodsac ... again ...


----------



## JonMikal (Dec 15, 2005)

aprilraven said:
			
		

> oh, yeah, you wait till i am about to leave, and then wanna talk politics..and corruption....
> 
> how bout just politics tonight... i got too much of a *head ache* for corruption...


 
bet it aint as bad as mine right now!


----------



## aprilraven (Dec 15, 2005)

anicole said:
			
		

> shows how much interest you take in me ... I've had them for several days now ...
> 
> I think we scared woodsac ... again ...




we scare more people than the munsters....or the revenuers....:lmao: 

and i am so sorry pallie... i should have said sooner that i noticed..but this seemed the best time to bring it up...:hug:: 
a thousand apologies...( actually only three, i am a bit tired... )

woodsac, come back... i am leaving..and you can take over...
luv ya, mean it..


----------



## aprilraven (Dec 15, 2005)

JonMikal said:
			
		

> bet it aint as bad as mine right now!



maybe the coffee at starbucks would help us both....!!

meet ya there at 7.00....

just kidding...going home...talk soon..


----------



## Verbal (Dec 15, 2005)

coffeeee....


oh geez, that sounds so bloody good right now.

Coffee cures all, right?


----------



## woodsac (Dec 15, 2005)

You two would have to beat me off with a stick to get rid of me...a big one! No way you could just _scare_ me away :mrgreen:  I'm looking forward to cracking open some coconuts...and getting a tan  

new thread...hmmm?


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Dec 15, 2005)

To get back on topic...
Photo Gal and me... _alone_ under the stars... she enjoying my beef... me reveling in her sushi...
I wish you lot wouldn't keep coming in here and putting your big footyprints all over my nice clean desert island fantasy.
And NO cameras.
Preverts...


----------



## aprilraven (Dec 16, 2005)

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> To get back on topic...
> Photo Gal and me... _alone_ under the stars... she enjoying my beef... me reveling in her sushi...
> I wish you lot wouldn't keep coming in here and putting your big footyprints all over my nice clean desert island fantasy.
> And NO cameras.
> Preverts...




i'm sorry hertz...my bad... i had thought for some wierd reason it might be my fantasy that i am sharing with everyone.... :lmao: 

so..you and photogal... sand, water...warm breezes....continue....


----------

